# ID pls Frank.....



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Sorry about the pic quality, i suck at taking pics.









View attachment 61515


View attachment 61516


View attachment 61517


View attachment 61518


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking serra


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

alright here are the better pics

View attachment 61528


View attachment 61529


View attachment 61530


View attachment 61531


View attachment 61532


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

100%

Pristobrycon eigenmanni


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

is pristobrycon eigenmanni the same as serrasalumus manueli was it a change of families or is this a different fish?? if it is different it looks like an manueli


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its not a manueli.......... they have tiger bars not that many spots like that has on it. i have a manueli so trust me on this one


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Id say eigenmanni


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

what say you frank?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

frank humor him cause obviously he doesnt believe anyone but you........... this is a manueli........ notice the green shimmer and the way the markings are on the side of the fish......... now look at yours......yours has spots and my manny has stripes/bars


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. eigenmanni.

Sorry for being so tardy in replying. Busy working on OPEFE web site.


----------

